# Anyone Know if this Injury Care DVD is any good?



## Cryozombie (Dec 15, 2007)

"The Bare Essential Guide to Martial Arts Injury Care and Prevention" by Trish Bare Grounds?




> In this instructional program, martial arts injury expert Trish Bare Grounds explains how to avoid sports injuries through conditioning exercises, stretching routines and safety gear, and illustrates how to tape major joints when they're injured. Also included is detailed advice from Trish on when to use ice, heat and medication for pain relief, the effects of caffeine and nicotine, and the risks associated with weight loss and dehydration.


 
I know a lot of the basic stuff like stretching and what saftey gear you use you get from your instructor and your particular art, but it has the other details listed as well... has anyone seen it, or added it to their MA library, or seen it and written it off as garbage?  Im considering getting it as a gift to add to our Dojo's dvd library but know nothing about it.


----------

